# Necessary to insulate basement ceiling between joists?



## AntiBling (Dec 21, 2006)

Noise a problem in your house? In a duplex I am working on for my parents, I had to gut the basement out, not insulated at all down there, you can hear everything the people are saying in the other side of the duplex upstairs like you were in a room right next to them with a door open. So it's getting insulation on the ceiling.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Insulating the floor will not save you any money on energy. It only makes sense if you have a sound problem.

There are many better solutions to sound problems than the worthless pink fluff.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Is it necessary to insulate between the joists in my basement?


No, it is not.
However, you should insulate the areas of the joist bays that are on the outside of the area. (In the inside area of your rim joists, above your mud sills located on your foundation walls)
These are the outside/exterior wall areas of the basement ceiling joists.



yummy mummy said:


> What would be the advantage or disadvantage?


The advantage of doing the the area mentioned above is for heat.

As far as insulating between your joists on the inner areas, this is only done for sound deadening. Example: Hardwood floor above on the 1st floor, lots of kids running around the house, home theater in basement....
Insulating that area is optional for your needs...



yummy mummy said:


> Would insulating make the basement warmer?


Insulating the areas above your basement rooms would not make those basement rooms warmer.



yummy mummy said:


> Also, how would this interefere with the pot lighting that I plan on installing? I know there are pot lighting that are made for insulated ceilings.


Insulating the floor joists would effect the 'can' (recessed) lighting by the fact that you would have to spend more money purchasing 'insulated' (IC-rated) recessed lighting. 

These can lighting units have an outer layer of metal (box) that keeps the hot lighting elements and raised lighting temparatures away from combustable materials in the ceiling. They are required by CODE when there is insulation in the ceilings that the cans will be installed in. As mentioned they do cost more... (example: $5.00+ vs. $24.00+ - U.S. )


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the great information.

I will not be insulating the ceiling joists as sound is not an issue.
I would have considered it if it would have made the basement a little warmer but as it is I will not be insulating.

Atlantic:

I have insulated the joist bays.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Do I have to put a vapor barrier in the joist bays?

I have insulated them.


Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Do I have to put a vapor barrier in the joist bays?
> 
> I have insulated them.
> 
> ...


 
If they don't have the paper faced vapor barrier...then sadly (more work).....yes....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

.................more work, yes.................
 

Should I also put that red colour tape (I think it's some sort of duct tape?) where the seams overlap when using the vapor barrier?


Boy, do I have a lot of questions............:yes: 

Thanks........


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> .................more work, yes.................
> 
> 
> Should I also put that red colour tape (I think it's some sort of duct tape?) where the seams overlap when using the vapor barrier?
> ...


Might as well...


----------



## degas43 (Feb 6, 2009)

how did the insulation work out?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I did not insulate the ceiling, only the joist bays.

I did insulate all of the exterior walls and vapour barrier.

I have come a long way since then. I am starting to paint. Then all I have to do is lay some ceramic tiles. Should be done by Christmas.......:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you should post some pictures


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> you should post some pictures


 
I will post some pics when I have completed it. 
I have posted pictures as I have progressed. If you search, you will see my last ones of my taping. 

I have not posted any since. But hopefully, soon I will be able to show the finished project.


----------

